# Horrific Fiat Panda!!, WARNING disturbing images!!



## Bayside32 (Apr 10, 2011)

*Horrific Fiat Panda!!, WARNING disturbing images!! (pics reloaded on last page 5)*

I'll let the pics do most of the talking on this one guys and girls.

On arrival :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho
































































So armed with the pressure washer i rinsed the car off to loosen as much debris off the car as i could, leaving a very nice 50/50 :lol:










So rinsed the rest of the car and then applied a nice layer of Valet pro SF, left on for a few minutes then rinsed, door shuts, badges, crevices etc were attended to with some APC and brushes.



















I then proceeded to wash with 2bm and Maxi suds, followed by a good clay with the worst areas been the roof and bonnet as you would expect, fully dried and taped up.

With the paint feeling a lot better i decided to crack the rotary out, now as the owner wasn't too bothered about "correcting" the paint, a decent level of gloss and shine were all that were requested, so i tried Menzerna PF on a 3M blue pad which gave the following










So with the owner happy with the outcome i decided to press on with this combo.

Whole car was done in the same manner, followed by a going over of DJ lime prime to cleanse ready for LSP

Lime prime been removed prior to lsp.










Bumpers and trims were seen to with some AG bumper care.










For the lsp i dedcided on Z2 and DJ Super natural, no particular reason other than its something that works for me.

Now for some finished pics.














































and a nice little beading shot for all you beading whores out there.:thumb:










Hope you enjoyed reading it as much as i did doing it, cheers.:thumb:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Top work there buddy :thumb: love the before and after when you do a job like that and you can really see the work :thumb:


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

That is mental, how did it get that bad? 

Great job mate! Nice tight beading too!


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

whats the story with it being such a state?


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

crikey that was a MESS!! great work!


----------



## kristvs (Nov 2, 2009)

top work and great turn around :thumb:

and the r32 liner in the background looks mint mate


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Nice turnaround, but how did it get in such a state in the first place?


----------



## beko1987 (Jul 25, 2010)

I half expected that to be an old style panda dug out of a hedge! That can't be more than a few years old!!!

Fair play to you!


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Great work there :thumb:


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

surely you should have used this first


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Holy S**t, that had so much green stuff on it it could be classified as a Wood!!
Great turnaround:thumb:

Kev


----------



## richard33dees (Feb 19, 2010)

nice to see another Fiat in the showroom. It looks like it's been swimming in river or some sort of flooded motor.

Nice turn around


----------



## Anzafin (May 18, 2008)

Nice 50/50 shot!


----------



## David.S (Dec 27, 2009)

Nice one must be well pleased


----------



## Jed (Aug 1, 2010)

great work, but how come the wheels looked so clean at the start? 

I've never managed to get such a good finish with AG bumper stuff, well done.


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Be honest, don't we prefer to start with ones "this" bad, at least you can tell the difference even at 1 mile!


----------



## shaqs77 (Jun 10, 2008)

nice work


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

Great turnaround on a "everyday" car :thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Fantastic turnaround, that was a mess!! :thumb:


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

Great job. That car was a mess.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Awesome turn around, but holy S**T what a bloomin mess!!!!:doublesho


----------



## DiscoTD5 (Feb 12, 2010)

WTF, looks like a penicillin factory on wheels, fantastic turn around. Where was it parked to get that bad so quick?


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic job..


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Great job! But how has it got like that as it isn't even a very old car! Loving the skyline behind though, well from what I can see of it lol.


----------



## srmtor (Jul 12, 2008)

Jesus christ that was in a bad way, great turn a round though


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

Brill! How did it get so bad, though?!


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Wow, what a turnaround, fantastic job there :thumb:


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

What a fantastic opportunity. Looks like it's sat in a damp place under a tree without moving for a few months.


----------



## Bayside32 (Apr 10, 2011)

PootleFlump said:


> What a fantastic opportunity. Looks like it's sat in a damp place under a tree without moving for a few months.


Try 3.5 years lol :lol:
:doublesho:doublesho

Not sure myself why its sat that long, i didn't really ask tbh.

Thanks to everyone for all the lovely comments, really makes it worthwhile.:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

:doublesho :lol:

Nice challenge :thumb:

Great :buffer: and beautiful finish


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE (Mar 23, 2008)

nice work fella ! 

any picks of the R32 in the background


----------



## Bayside32 (Apr 10, 2011)

Certainly


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Superb work! that is some turnaround!:thumb:

I bet the owner was chuffed to bits with the finish?

Nice Skyline too!


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Holy effing sh!t batman....I didnt think i'd ever see a car with actual lichen growing on it, thats unbeleivable...very lucky the paint wasnt pitted to hell.

Words alone dont really sum up just how much of an improvement youve made to that, you deserve an award or something i recon.

How were the door shuts etc?, and i would add that the scuttle panel (Under the wipers where the intake vents are) will need a thorough clean out too, as that will more than likely be full of debris and will block water drains etc, leading to ingress to the interior.


----------



## ashk (Aug 11, 2008)

wow thats a fair turn around


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Brilliant job.

It ceases to amaze me people leave cars lying about like that. I've got a neighbour over the road who has a 599 plate nissan note and an h plate ford esort.

Ford usually in the garage, but he moves it out and puts the note in the garage and uses the ford to go out and about - the note doesn't go further than in and out the drive. You wonder what the point is eh?


----------



## Poke13 (Sep 28, 2010)

What a turn around! Can't believe how bad that was, how did it get so bad? Was it sat for years under a tree?

On a plus side who's is the Skyline lurking in the background? 

Edit: any further inspection I see you've posted pics of the beast! Love 'em!


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Bayside32 said:


> Try 3.5 years lol :lol:
> :doublesho:doublesho
> 
> :


if you get on with the owner i'd advise a new cambelt on it (Fiats intervals are 4-5 years) :thumb:

not a hard job if its a 1.2 or the 1.4 8v


----------



## bentley300 (Apr 16, 2011)

Wow I will never moan at the state of my wife's car again , great job and great 50/50.


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Awesome work!

Shame to see the little Panda getting into that state in the first place.


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Oh my word! This has to be the best turn around on DW. 

Great work.

Really like the Skyline, a fantastic modern classic.


----------



## Tiptronic (May 9, 2006)

Good grief :doublesho

Seen some turnarounds on here, but nothing like that. :doublesho

You were a braver man than me taking that on.  

Cracking work mate. :thumb:

Chris


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

flol, great job!


----------



## AygoGUMMY (Nov 21, 2010)

Brilliant turnaround, I dread to think what the owner had been doing to it beforehand!!


----------



## nitro68 (Mar 18, 2010)

Great job :thumb:.........curious to the interior of the panda.
Also a nice "green" environment?


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

At first I thought you were cleaning a mobile greenhouse:lol:

cracking job mate:thumb:


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Good work, what an improvement :thumb:


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Spectacular transformation :thumb:


----------



## tarbyonline (May 23, 2009)

Arrrrggh!!! Photobucket bandwidth exceeded! Been trying to view this for days and finally managed to find some of the thumbnails on google image search. I have the same car in the same colour and spec (tho I have body coloured bumpers) so was interested in seeing the transformation. Hopefully will be able to see the proper images soon!


----------



## Bayside32 (Apr 10, 2011)

*Re-uploaded pics.*

Right then guys and girls sorry for the loss of the previous pics, i have now reloaded them, don't see the need to do the write up again so just going to put the pics up for you all to enjoy, cheers.

Some befores
































































Some during

50/50 :lol:























































Afters














































And a nice beading shot to finish.


----------



## ctownshend (Sep 25, 2006)

OMFG! thats crazy! It looked like it had been exhumed! , what an amazing turnaround! :thumb:


----------



## tarbyonline (May 23, 2009)

Bayside32 said:


> Right then guys and girls sorry for the loss of the previous pics, i have now reloaded them, don't see the need to do the write up again so just going to put the pics up for you all to enjoy, cheers.


Thanks! Looks even better (worse?) in full size! Good to see you used menzerna as thats what im going to try on mine though my swirls arent quite so bad so using 106FA on a white hexalogic


----------

